# Kinda Happy and Kinda Sad



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*I know some of you have seen this on Facebook already, but I wanted to post it here so the folks that don't have facebook could see it too!*_

_*Today I inherited My Dad's Belgium made Browning Semi Auto 12 Guage. It was bought for him by my Mother the year I was born for Christmas. Although it is nearly 56 years old it is in awesome Condition, This Gun was my Dad's Pride and Joy as far as his guns went.*_

_*This Gun was probably the first gun My Dad Ever allowed me to touch, So it is Literally a part of me and my Hunting Heritage!*_

_*Although it is a Beautiful Gun I would Still rather have My Dad! I am happy to have the gun, But Sad that my Dad Could not see my joy/sadness at the same time.*_

_*I Love the Gun and what it represents but I am Not Sure What to do with it, Any suggestions, I would NEVER Sell it but not sure I want to hunt with it either. *_


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Its a beauty, its like pulling out old family photo albums, reminiscing about the good old days is one of the best cures for when a person is down in the dumps, at least thats the way I look at it.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd say you should take it out at least once a year and shoot it just to remember the great times you had with him.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great post! Great Gun! I bet that gun has a lot of happy memories with your father too! I have the same gun that belonged to my father. It reminds me of how much I cherish time spent hunting with him too. I am sorry to hear about the loss of your father.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I know how ya feel Rich. I inherited the same gun from my father who passed away 6 years ago. The only advice I can give, (which I'm sure you will) is to cherish it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss..Both of you. But glad that you have something of your fathers that meant something to him and surely means something to you two also. Some day, hopefully far in the future my Daughter and my Grandson will inherit a gun or three from me and I'd be truly disappointed if it just sat in a safe. I would hope that they would not sell them, but i would also hope that they would use them for the purpose for which I bought them and think of me with a smile as they did.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Richard and Ruger, I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure it's gotta hurt but know in your heart that they're watching over you guys and with you every step of the hunt and life.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

[sub]Been Trying to reply since last night but my puter keeps locking up everytime I get on the site~~~ The gun will always be cherished, gonna try to help Dallas get his first turkey with it this year! Dad would Love that!![/sub]


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> [sub] gonna try to help Dallas get his first turkey with it this year! Dad would Love that!![/sub]


. I think that would be a great idea, it would make the hunt that much more special to everyone!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

yes sorry for your loss and if your dad was anything like mine is he would want it used. and then passed on again. just a thought


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Rich---So sorry to hear about your Dad-----33 years ago I lost my Dad and I still miss him Dearly--------Every once in awhile I'll take his 32 win special model 94 out hunting---Its like having Him their with me---He bought the rifle in 1936--Its my Sons now and will be one of the Grandson some day-----God Bless your Family----sb*


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I am sure it will be used but it will definitely be Well taken care of and Cherished Dearly as long as I live!


----------

